# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Gezondheid: hoe stress voorkomen?

## FRANCOIS580

*Gezondheid: hoe stress voorkomen?*

Ieder huisje heeft zijn kruisje zegt het spreekwoord. Zorgen en problemen zijn er voor iedereen, maar de ene is er veel beter bestand dan de andere. Velen zijn er niet tegen opgewassen en worden het slachtoffer van stress. De symptomen ervan zijn uiteenlopend. Stress voorkomen is ongetwijfeld veel beter dan genezen, maar dat is niet altijd even gemakkelijk. De fysieke klachten bij stress maken het probleem alleen maar erger. Zo kom je in een vicieuze cirkel terecht die niet gemakkelijk te doorbreken is. Wat kun je zélf ondernemen om stress te voorkomen of de symptomen ervan zoveel mogelijk te verzachten?

Wetenschappers zijn ervan overtuigd dat het stressprobleem er in de toekomst alleen maar groter zal op worden. Toch wordt door velen stress nog té veel onderschat.De gevolgen ervan zijn nu al ons belangrijkste gezondheidsprobleem. Stress op zich is gelukkig niet dodelijk, de gevolgen ervan zijn dan wel. Een vlugge én sluitende diagnose is dan ook van groot belang. De naast omgeving van iemand met stress doet er enige tijd over voor ze de symptomen ervan duidelijk herkennen én die dan ook ernstig nemen.

*Uiteenlopende oorzaken*
De belangrijkste oorzaken van stress moeten meestal gezocht worden in de gezins- en de familiale sfeer en op het werk. Dit laatste ondertreept dat het voorkomen van stress niet altijd even gemakkelijk is.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## christel1

Toen ik de foto zag van dat kindje.... erg dat een kind op die leeftijd al geconfronteerd wordt met stress.... 
Sommige ouders zouden eens "heropgevoed" moeten worden... Als ik op FB lees wat sommige kinderen allemaal "moeten" van hun ouders dan gaat mijn haar soms rechtstaan en dan vraag ik hen soms "mag dat kind nog eens uitrusten en kind zijn en spelen ???? " en daar krijg ik dan altijd heel ambetante reacties op. 
Vb een kind van 5 jaar MOET op cursus frans in de vakantie, moet naar de muziekschool, in het weekend musea bezoeken, cultuur opsnuiven, maar van naar een speeltuin gaan of spelen bij vriendjes lees ik dan niets. Bij het sporten MOETEN ze presteren of ze worden afgekeurd of scheef bekeken door de ouders dan vraag ik me af "met wat zijn die mensen bezig" ? 
En als het kind dan eens bij een vriendinnetje wil blijven slapen dan staat mama haar hart stil.... zo ongerust pffff 
Toen mijn zoon nog judo deed dan waren we eens ergens op een wedstrijd en er was een moeder mee en haar zoon had al 3 keer gevochten en 3 keer verloren en ze zei tegen haar zoon letterlijk "knijpt hem in zijn ballen" maar in het frans dan, ik stond perplex.... en de zoon moest de 4de keer vechten en had dit gedaan ook en had gewonnen, en mama fier, moest het mijn zoon geweest zijn hij had een draai rond zijn oren gehad.... en sommige kinderen die aan het blijten waren omdat ze eens verloren ???? 
Sorry hoor, als mijn zoon verloor dan zei ik gewoon, ja dat is pech hebben en verder de spons erover..... en dan gingen we gelukkig terug naar huis, was al blij dat hij niks gebroken of gescheurd had eerlijk gezegd en als hij won dan was ik ook fier natuurlijk.... maar hij mocht nooit vuil vechten of zoiets want dan kreeg hij ook naar zijn donder. 

Al de nevendingens die de kinderen van tegenwoordig MOETEN doen van hun ouders en waar ze ook nog eens moeten in uitblinken kunnen niet gezond zijn.... Ze moeten goeie punten halen op school en sportprestaties en andere eigenschappen hebben die niet menselijk meer zijn en op hun 12de zijn ze schoolmoe terwijl het dan eigenlijk allemaal nog moet beginnen.... En dan liefst nog het perfecte kind thuis... 
Leg de lat wat lager voor kinderen, laat ze kind zijn en laat ze genieten van het kind zijn, ze moeten zo al snel genoeg gaan presteren en worden langs alle kanten gepushed. Als ik hoor dat kinderen van 9 al een eigen gsm nodig hebben om "bereikbaar" te zijn dan vraag ik me af waar zijn we mee bezig ? Wat gaan die dan nodig hebben op hun 12de, 16de, 18de ??? Niets zal nog genoeg zijn...........

----------


## medicijnvrouwtje

Helemaal met Christel eens. We moeten zoveel, dat we ons niet de rust geven om te ontspannen. We moeten een studie naast het werk doen, we moeten sporten, we moeten borrelen, we moeten presteren. Door deze prestatiedruk ontstaat Stress.

----------

